# Beagle Pedigree



## buckyboy (Dec 29, 2008)

I am looking at buying two beagles. One of there grandfathers is Kalagha. the other one has little man in it's blood line.
Are these good lines because i have heard that they both are?
any response would be a help.


----------



## buckyboy (Dec 29, 2008)

they two dogs i'm looking at arn't pups. one is 2 and one is 4. they both hunt good i was just wondering about there pedigree because i was told both lines were very good. i just wanted some out side information because i don't completly trust the people that told me this. :beer:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I wouldn't take a free dog from somone I didn't trust.

GO to a beagler forum I don't think most of us know much about beagle lines, I am certain I don't.

Dont get me wrong you are welcome here to, I just dont think you will get much good info on this particualr question

Bob


----------



## buckyboy (Dec 29, 2008)

okay thanx bobm. :beer:


----------

